# Eure XC Bikes im Einsatz (nur Hardtail bitte)



## pille4 (27. April 2011)

Ja , hier ein Thread für alle , die mit einem Hardteil unterwegs waren und ein paar Bilder haben

Joa , ich mal hier mit kumpel im Wald :

Ich:










Stepke










Achja , ich möchte , nur bilder sehen wo ihr gerade Fahrt, also ein In Action Thread 
Also keine Fahrrädr die irgentwo rumstehen


----------



## KonaMooseman (27. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (27. April 2011)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


>




Wasn so lustig


----------



## Pum4d4ce (27. April 2011)

un bidde welle wo mit helm gefahren wird 
"klugschei*"


----------



## pille4 (27. April 2011)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> un bidde welle wo mit helm gefahren wird
> "klugschei*"




ay , ich hatte voll monster energy kleidung (ausser hose) an


----------



## the dirt (27. April 2011)

Kein Helm aber Katzenaugen


----------



## pille4 (27. April 2011)

das isser der stepke , alles sichere am bike haben , aber nen helm setzt er nich auf  ich fahr sogar mit dem monster helm in die schule xD


----------



## Hirnkot (27. April 2011)

pille du vogel, was soll die ******* hier?
beschissene bilder, noch dazu im absolut falschen unterforum!!

meld dich am besten wieder ab...


----------



## pille4 (27. April 2011)

ich würd ma sagen es sind is nen xc bike

qualli der bilder hängt mit der kaputten cam zusammen

was isn jetz hier so schlimm drann ?


----------



## nexx (27. April 2011)

Achtung, ehrliche Meinung:
Kackbikes mit prollwilligen Halbwüchsigen, noch dazu in nicht tragbarer Qualität.

Und jetzt mach ich mir Popcorn und genieße die Show.


----------



## InoX (27. April 2011)

Ich setz mich dazu.
Mal sehn wann das die üblichen Verdächtigen sehen. Dann gehts hier richtig ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tanic (28. April 2011)

.....wenn Mutti nicht schimpfen soll, dann musst du auch das Hosenbein a.d. Antriebsseite hochbinden.....das gibt mecker


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2011)

sehr geil... der verkappte full-face dh-ler auf nem echt geilen xc bike... und mamis bester ohne helm... auf bildern die man noch mit parkinson besser hinbekommt!
DAS will ich sehen! 

(ps.: ich mach mich nicht ueber die krankheit lustig, sondern ueber die enorme qually der bilder,... nur das jetzt nicht DESWEGEN das geweine losgeht)


----------



## Pevloc (28. April 2011)

Jawohl, XC-Race mit Baumarktbikes und FullFace...


----------



## pille4 (28. April 2011)

Ja klar Baumarkt Fahrrad  neidisch oder was ... ich hab sicher kein Baumarkt fahrrad ... Ich habe für mein Hawk sicher was mehr bezahlt

Und Die qualli der bilder ... ich schrieb "kaputte Cam ...."

Ps:
Daten meines Bikes
Rahmen: Hawk Alu 7005, XC Geometrie
*Gabel: *Suntour XCT V2, Lockout, 80 mm Federweg
*Steuersatz:* TH, semi-integriert, gedichtet
*Lenker:* MTB Riser, Alu
*Vorbau:* Blackcomp Alu, 1 1/8 Zoll, A-Head
*Sattelstütze: *Blackcomp SP-222 Alu
*Sattel:* Velo Concept SL XC
*Kurbel: *Shimano FC-M 443, 44/32/22 Zähne
*Innenlager:* Shimano BB-UN26 Patronenlager, kompakt, gedichtet
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano Deore XT, 27-Gang 
*Umwerfer: *Shimano Deore
*Bremsen:* Avid Juicy 3, hydraulische Disc
*Bremshebel:* Avid Juicy 3
*Schalthebel: *Shimano Deore Rapidfire 
*Kassette:* Shimano CS-HG 50, 9-fach, 11-32 Zähne
*Kette:* Shimano CN-HG 53
*Felgen: *Alex DP-17 Disc, Alu-Hohlkammer, schwarz, 26 Zoll
*Naben:* Shimano HB-M475 Disc, mit Schnellspanner
*Reifen:* vorne und hinten Schwalbe Smart Sam 26 x 2.1
*Pedale:* Comfort LU-206, kugelgelagert         


*Gewicht*: ca.                      13,7 kg                 

Und nochwas , ich fahre ein Bike was so nicht mehr hergestellt wird , denn Hawk bringt jedes Jahr ein anderes Bike raus , also gleicher rahmen andere komponenten ...
die Sountur federgabel habe ich gegen RST Omega Tnl 100 mm getauscht

Genauso wie die reifen Gegen "Schwalbe Big Apple 2.35" und im Winter / Herbst "Continental Gravity 2.3"


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2011)

weist du was... das ist so low!!! da hab ich gar keinen bock dir zu erklaeren, um was es geht... 
spiel du nur mal weiter hier in deinem sandkasten... und wenn du meinst du willst da raus,... dann fahr mal so wie auf den bildern ein xc oder ein marathon rennen. ich glaub, dann verstehst du was ich meine.


----------



## InoX (28. April 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sehr geil... der verkappte full-face dh-ler auf nem echt geilen xc bike... und mamis bester ohne helm... auf bildern die man noch mit parkinson besser hinbekommt!
> DAS will ich sehen!
> 
> (ps.: ich mach mich nicht ueber die krankheit lustig, sondern ueber die enorme qually der bilder,... nur das jetzt nicht DESWEGEN das geweine losgeht)



Wenn ich nicht schon sitzen würde, wäre ich jetzt vor lachen umgekippt 

Alleine BigApple Reifen auf nem "XC" Bike sagen schon alles. 
Die Ausstattung ist so das typische wo immer alle drauf reinfallen. Die denken: "Oh ein Xt Schaltwerk. Das Rad muss ja mal der Hammer sein. Bei nem Preis von 499 Euro ist das sicherlich auch ein Schnäppchen."

ICh denke du treibst dich grade hier im XC-Forum im falschen Gelände rum, ob nun mit oder ohne Helm.
Für die meisten ist hier im Forum 13,7 kg für 140mm vorne und hinten ok aber nicht für ein 100mm HardTAIL. 

Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. April 2011)

Oh Gott, wie schlecht ist das denn


----------



## Tanic (28. April 2011)

pille4 schrieb:


> Ja klar Baumarkt Fahrrad  neidisch oder was ... ich hab sicher kein Baumarkt fahrrad ... Ich habe für mein Hawk sicher was mehr bezahlt




....bestimmt nicht viel mehr
Spar doch einfach ein bissl und kauf dir mal ein gescheites Bike sowie die meisten User hier. Zu den angesagtesten Marken dürften Alurex und Mc-Kenzie gehören, da biste mit deinem Hawk tröstlicherweise nicht mehr weit entfernt von


----------



## pille4 (28. April 2011)

Kauf dir mal nen ordentliches Bike .. .ich kanns bald nemmer hörn , es gibt eben nich nur Reiche Leute ...

Ich wollte ja nur einen Bilderthread eröffnen ohne den Hintergedanken "Dein Bike is sch****" ...


----------



## Pevloc (28. April 2011)

Ok, dein Bike ist nicht richtig schlecht, aber tauglich auch nicht wirklich. Aber was erwartest du? Die Fotos sind richtig schlecht. Das ist Fakt. Ferner ist hier das Cross-Country Racing - Forum. Mit dem Rad kommst du da nicht weit.


----------



## Renn Maus (28. April 2011)

Blödsinn.
Nen guter Faher mit nem schlechten Bike wird noch immer nen schlechten Fahrer mit TOP-Bike abhängen. Das Bike ist das I-Tüpfelchen!!!

ABER PILLE:
Im Cross-Country-Racing Unterforum treiben sich nahezu nur Leute rum, die mit Leistungsgedanken auf Rennveranstaltungen rumtreiben und eher nicht Just for Fun so durch die Gegend gondeln, wie es bei dir zu sein scheint (den Bildern nach).
Trotzdem wäre es natürlich schön, wenn du dich für XCO begeistern kannst. Denn eins steht fest: Wir haben den geilsten SPort der Welt! 

PS: Es gibt schon einen Rennbilder-Thread, der das selbe bezweckt, wie deiner hier


----------



## pille4 (28. April 2011)

Ich bin seit meiner Geburt begeistert davon , man kann sagen bei diesen fahrten trainiere ich nur weiter , es macht mir echt spac , nur das bike dazu fehlt mir , eins mit dem ich auch mal richtig fahren kann , nich nus so das ich imemr achten muss das keine kante zu groß ist


----------



## Renn Maus (28. April 2011)

Was meinst du mit keine Kannte zu groß?
XCO = So schnell es geht bergauf, so schnell es geht bergab, das alles auf einem Rad welches zwar allrounder ist, den Schwerpunkt aber auf Muskelvortrieb bergauf hat.

Deine BIlder und Aussagen lassen die Vermutung aufkommen, dass das nicht das ist, was du machst/machen willst.


----------



## pille4 (28. April 2011)

Ich weis das mit Bergauf , Bergab , allerdings liegt die Vermutung nahe das es auch mal den ein oder anderen Stein gibt , und mein bike für sowas einfach nicht geignet ist


----------



## Renn Maus (28. April 2011)

Lass dir keinen Flo ins Ohr setzen.
Fahren kannste damit erstmal auf jeden Fall.
Wenn was kaputt geht, ersetze es gegen preiswerte Komponenten und spare auf nen besseres Bike. Vielleicht auch ein gebrauchtes.
Für unter 1000,- bekommst du schon richtig geile 1-2 Jahre alte XC-Bikes.


----------



## pille4 (28. April 2011)

okay , danke , ich werd einfach mal sparen , vielleicht , kann ich irgendwann mal fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. April 2011)

Naja mein erstes hat 699 gekostet und warn Vorjahres Modell. Ich hab dan nach und nach immer was aufgerüstet. Schaltung hier und Lenker da. Zum SChluss noch Sattel und Gabel und dann ham ses geklaut. Hab Dann von der Versicherung 1500 Euro bekommen und die waren dann der Startschuss. Ich bin mit meiner Aufrüstschiene immer sehr gut gekommen und das Basteln zeigt einem wies funktioniert und man verliert die Angst davor etwas falsch zu machen. Ich stell das immer fest wenn einem Kumpel von mir mal was kaputt geht. Was der BWLer da fürn Problem hat das zu lösen ist echt lustig. 

Also immer schön trainieren.


----------



## pille4 (29. April 2011)

Das Bike hat mein dad fÃ¼r 799â¬ gekauft.
Habe jetz ne neue Federgabel , weil die alte XCT v2 nemmer gefedert hat.
Ich lerne auch nach und nach etwas zu verbessern.
Bzw. ich verbessere auch bisschen was.

Und ja ich trainiere und werde besser


----------



## IceQ- (29. April 2011)

Hi Pile4!

 Meinst du das ernst? 
Wenn du es ernst meinst:

Sehr mutig etwas derartiges hier zu posten. Mein Tip:
Lies dich mal in die Materie ein. Junge Junge, nur weil du was mit XT am Bike hast heisst das nicht, dass das Teil was kann. Es ist gut zum Einstieg, aber hier unter den ganzen Cracks sowas zu posten... das grenzt an Selbstmord.

Für deinen Kollegen gilt: Schelte von Käptn Helm!






edit: Es heisst ver*b*essern, nicht verpessern!
In Zukunft bitte wenigstens auf solche Schreibfehler achten.  Das liest sich nicht nur schlecht, das setzt noch eines auf den Eindruck drauf, dass du entweder 0,0 Ahnung hast oder uns verarschst.


----------



## zuki (29. April 2011)

Hach Mensch, lasst den Jungs doch Ihr Thema. 

Ich finde es eigentlich gut mit solchen Bikes durch den Park zu brettern. Wenn es Spaß macht und das erste eigene Geld zur Verfügung steht, wird es halt mal ein besseres Bike (Wenn es nicht mit der ersten Freundin durchgebracht wird )

Also, behandelt den MTB Nachwuchs mal was netter.


----------



## dayfly (29. April 2011)

Jo, redet mal 'nem Teenager sein erstes Rad madig und steigt dann wieder zu eurem 8kg HT ins Bettchen.


/facepalm


----------



## pille4 (29. April 2011)

Ich hab nunmal keine Eltern die mir alles in Den A**** schieben ...
Ich bin 15 gehe zu Schule ... was wollt ihr erwarten .
Ich bin froh das Bike zu haben ... Ich kenne irgendwie fast keinen der ein besseres Bike als ich hat ...


----------



## Renn Maus (29. April 2011)

Meine Worte. Der Fun beim Fahren steigt nicht aufgrund des SWertes des Bikes.
Have FUN!!!!!


----------



## Rasende Nase (29. April 2011)

Hi Pille!
Lass dich nicht runter machen und mach weiter so! Wenn du längere Zeit Freude am Biken hast, hast du in absehbarer Zeit sowiso eine Super Rennfeile bei dir zu Hause stehen, bei deren Anblick sich so mancher User hier alle zehn Finger abschlecken würde. Das kommt ganz Automatisch- glaub mir. Mach weiter so, und nur nicht das Ziel aus den Augen verlieren!
So long!


----------



## IceQ- (29. April 2011)

pille4 schrieb:


> Ich hab nunmal keine Eltern die mir alles in Den A**** schieben ...
> Ich bin 15 gehe zu Schule ... was wollt ihr erwarten .
> Ich bin froh das Bike zu haben ... Ich kenne irgendwie fast keinen der ein besseres Bike als ich hat ...



Richtig.

Daher wäre es aber intelligent gewesen, wenn du dich erstmal eingelesen hättest. Das du verkorkste Bilder hochlädst ist ein wenig wie wenn ein VW Polo Fahrer in einem Porsche Forum seinen Polo darstellt.

Habe auch nicht gesagt, dass du ein Idiot bist sondern etwas voreilig. Erinnert mich ehrlich gesagt auch ein wenig an mich. (Bin an meinen ersten Marathon ohne Trinkflasche...)

Was Renn Maus sagt ist richtig. Der Spass zählt.

Die einzige Aussage die ich knallhart durchziehe ist die Aussage von "Käptn Helm" - Egal wo du mit dem Rad Sport treibst und wie das ausfällt - Helm gehört auf den Kopf!


Achja zu meiner Zeit wurden noch Begriffe wie "kotz, Augenkrebs" oder ähnliches geschrieben. Du kommst noch gut weg 

Fahr deine Runden, und wenn du einen neuen Vorbau hast, dann kannst du das Teil wieder im Touren Bilder Thread posten! 
Und wenn dann in einem jahr wieder was kommt, wieder ... das ist so meine Methode gewesen  Mit dem Alter kommt dann nebenbei ein Studenten/Schüler Job ... Kein Stress. mit 15 bist du zumindest mir stark vorraus, ich habe so begonnen mit 18...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (29. April 2011)

Ich dachte ... naja auch egal ...

Ich Fahre immer mit Helm 

Mein Kumpel nicht , aber ich kann es ihm auch nicht einreden.

Ich fahre mit diesem Helm sogar in die Schule ... 

Ein Fahrrad kann man ersetzen , einen Kopf nicht.
Nuja , dank euch erstma & so 

Und Ja spaß habe  ich


----------



## InoX (29. April 2011)

Sry für 799Euro find eich das Bike zu teuer...

Gabs zwar schon aber hier maln Bild zum Aufbau


----------



## pille4 (29. April 2011)

Schöönes Bike 

wäre cool , wenn auch andere mal ein Paar Bilder Posten anstatt immer zu meckern


----------



## zuki (30. April 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Was Renn Maus sagt ist richtig. Der Spass zählt.
> 
> 
> Fahr deine Runden, und wenn du einen neuen Vorbau hast, dann kannst du das Teil wieder im Touren Bilder Thread posten!
> Und wenn dann in einem jahr wieder was kommt, wieder ... das ist so meine Methode gewesen  Mit dem Alter kommt dann nebenbei ein Studenten/Schüler Job ... Kein Stress. mit 15 bist du zumindest mir stark vorraus, ich habe so begonnen mit 18...



Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung das hier das Thema in seiner Berechtigung diskutiert wird. Als ich 18 war, gab es noch nicht mal Federgabeln. Man konnte mit den Bikes trotzdem spaß im Wald haben. Ansonsten siehe meinen ersten Beitrag.


----------



## eddy 1 (3. Mai 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Als ich 18 war, gab es noch nicht mal Federgabeln. Man konnte mit den Bikes trotzdem spaß im Wald haben. Ansonsten siehe meinen ersten Beitrag.



ich glaube wir hatten damals sogar mehr spaß als heute


----------



## eierspeiss (11. Mai 2011)

Bravo pille4! Weiter so!
zeigs den Granitbeisern hier im forum(nicht alle)!
Bilderquali hin oder her.aber das was man sieht lässt einen erahnen das du Spass an der Sache hast(darum gehts ja auch)und lässt mich neidisch werden.Würd am liebsten gleich das selbe machen.
Mit Helm

alle deine posts sind mir sowas von sympatisch
endlich bringt mal jemand frischen Wind in diese stocksteife Bude!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (12. Mai 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Bravo pille4! Weiter so!
> zeigs den Granitbeisern hier im forum(nicht alle)!
> Bilderquali hin oder her.aber das was man sieht lässt einen erahnen das du Spass an der Sache hast(darum gehts ja auch)und lässt mich neidisch werden.Würd am liebsten gleich das selbe machen.
> Mit Helm
> ...




Ahja okay xD


----------



## Deleted 124102 (13. Mai 2011)

pille4 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ... naja auch egal ...
> 
> Ich Fahre immer mit Helm
> 
> ...



Hier hast du ein Argument:


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

Wieder zum Thema......


----------



## zuki (14. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wieder zum Thema......



Ein weiterer Grund nur mit Helm zu fahren.


----------



## pille4 (16. Mai 2011)

Ja ... die kann man nich überzeugen ... also 'Stepke shcon .. .er will jetzt Helm im Wald aufseten , aber jan ... is gegen einen Baum gefahrn und setzt keinen Helm auf ...


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2011)

dann tats noch nicht richtig weh. Wenn man sich einmal richtig gemault hat oder von nem Auto angefahren wurde vergisst man den nicht mehr. Glaube mir


----------



## pille4 (10. September 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> dann tats noch nicht richtig weh. Wenn man sich einmal richtig gemault hat oder von nem Auto angefahren wurde vergisst man den nicht mehr. Glaube mir



Mhh ,  ein #Kumpel von mir Wurde vom Jeep erwischt ...
Und is mitm Kopf auf die Frontscheibe des Jeeps und dann aufm Asphalt auch mitm Kopf aufgekommen.
Er hat grade Glück gehabt der er überlebt hat.
Alle seine Kumpels und Freundinnen müssen jetzt Helm tragen , aber er tut es weiterhin nicht...
Und auch die Eltern sagen das er es eigentlich müsste , aber naja sie sehen den Unfall gelassen...

Also fährt er ohne Helm ... Verantwortungslos ..
Selbst der Arzt im KH sagte ... jaja kein Helm auf ... nmal sehen ob er die nacht übersteht ...
Und die Eltern hats ned gejuckt ...
Schlimm sowas


----------



## ScionTC (7. Oktober 2011)

dayfly schrieb:


> Jo, redet mal 'nem Teenager sein erstes Rad madig und steigt dann wieder zu eurem 8kg HT ins Bettchen.
> 
> 
> /facepalm



Als Minderjähriger gibt man halt keine 1.000+ für ein Fahrrad aus,
1. - Schule fertig machen
2. - Es gibt besseres als 1.000+ auszugeben
3. - Mein Bike hat 560 Gekostet und ist auch sehr sehr gut, für meine Ansprüche reicht es allemal.

Klar das Bike von dir kann nicht mit einem Canyon mithalten was Ausstattung angeht etc. Aber Leute eig. kommts auch auf den Fahrer an.

Is schon schlimm hier, nicht alles was teuer ist ist auch gut.


----------

